# F25 Cheat Sheet?



## Vortec4800 (Jun 3, 2006)

I've been looking at so many threads in so many places lately and I swear I've seen a cheat sheet specifically for the F25 but now I can't find it. Does anyone have one for the F25 or know where I can get it?


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

Vortec4800 said:


> I've been looking at so many threads in so many places lately and I swear I've seen a cheat sheet specifically for the F25 but now I can't find it. Does anyone have one for the F25 or know where I can get it?


I had posted in other forum. I'm not sure if I'm allowed to give a link to that forum.


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

April1 said:


> I had posted in other forum. I'm not sure if I'm allowed to give a link to that forum.


PM it to me then, please. Thanks!


----------



## captirwin (May 3, 2012)

*Me Too*



dandanio said:


> PM it to me then, please. Thanks!


Me too please.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

April1 said:


> I had posted in other forum. I'm not sure if I'm allowed to give a link to that forum.


I link to other forums all the time, and I haven't been slapped yet.


----------



## captirwin (May 3, 2012)

*Is this the one?*

See attached

This is the one created by April1, I hope he doesn't mind. Thanks.


----------



## Vortec4800 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

captirwin said:


> See attached
> 
> This is the one created by April1, I hope he doesn't mind. Thanks.


This cheat is specifically made for beginners and has few functions only. I hope once they are done with them, they will be charged up further to explore more. We can't expose them to the whole world and leave them to experiment when they are trying to learn.


----------

